# Filler for as-is ym155d



## Gwatt (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello all,
New to forum. I've read a lot of threads and lots of good information. 
After my father-in-law passed away I helped mother-in-law clean up and one of the things to deal with is Yanmar YM155D with loader. It has been sitting idle in shed for 10-15 years. I didn't think it was worth much not working so I decided to see if I could get it running.
Got everything up except compression is bad and wont start. Removed engine and see one bad rod bearing and questionable valve ports. What I dont know is if tractor ever got hot to warp things but I suspect not.
I'm debating if I rebuild the engine or just sell as-is. Would anyone be interested on as-is YM155D with loader? Live in Lincoln, NE area. 
Another option I'm looking at is installing a larger 3 cyl engine. Does anyone know if any Yanmar 3 cyl engines mount to 155 transfer case?


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

You'll have to do a search and see what those tractors are selling for. It might be that the loader is worth more than the tractor. There is a good demand for for small loaders.


----------



## Gwatt (Jan 13, 2021)

Cvans said:


> You'll have to do a search and see what those tractors are selling for. It might be that the loader is worth more than the tractor. There is a good demand for for small loaders.


Thanks for feedback. Full re rebuild could cost over $1200 easily so thought someone might be interested in loader or parts. Not many Yanmars in my area for interest.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

If the loader is in good straight condition with no welds I'm thinking it's worth a minimum of $1200.00 by itself. Look at posting it on some of the Garden tractor web sites.


----------



## Gwatt (Jan 13, 2021)

Cvans said:


> If the loader is in good straight condition with no welds I'm thinking it's worth a minimum of $1200.00 by itself. Look at posting it on some of the Garden tractor web sites.


Thank you for the information. Do you know if the loader will attach to other make tractors without much customization? When I took it off it seemed to be specifically designed for that model or like models.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

No I don't. It really doesn't take much work to adapt a loader to another tractor that size. I've done several and usually it's a one day job. Anyone that can do much in the way of metal fabrication shouldn't have any problems. Some way to cut metal, a drill, and welder are about the only large tools needed. What 
What state are you located in?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Gwatt said:


> Hello all,
> New to forum. I've read a lot of threads and lots of good information.
> After my father-in-law passed away I helped mother-in-law clean up and one of the things to deal with is Yanmar YM155D with loader. It has been sitting idle in shed for 10-15 years. I didn't think it was worth much not working so I decided to see if I could get it running.
> Got everything up except compression is bad and wont start. Removed engine and see one bad rod bearing and questionable valve ports. What I dont know is if tractor ever got hot to warp things but I suspect not.
> ...


Before pulling the engine, be sure to check that the engine decompression device is NOT engaged. Many times, the decompression device is activated when the tractor is placed in storage for long periods of time.


----------



## Gwatt (Jan 13, 2021)

Cvans said:


> No I don't. It really doesn't take much work to adapt a loader to another tractor that size. I've done several and usually it's a one day job. Anyone that can do much in the way of metal fabrication shouldn't have any problems. Some way to cut metal, a drill, and welder are about the only large tools needed. What
> What state are you located in?


I live just outside of Lincoln, Nebraska.


----------



## Gwatt (Jan 13, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Before pulling the engine, be sure to check that the engine decompression device is NOT engaged. Many times, the decompression device is activated when the tractor is placed in storage for long periods of time.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Did not see a reply, just the message quoted.


----------



## Gwatt (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks for info. Decompression worked fine. Compression was low but not crazy bad. I think I can rebuild for about $500-600 depending on some machining costs. Crank was scarred with rod bearing going out and figure I'd better do some valve work.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

If you can do it for that and the rest of the tractor is in good working order I'd do it. Your not going to find anything like this tractor for that money. 
Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Gwatt (Jan 13, 2021)

Cvans said:


> If you can do it for that and the rest of the tractor is in good working order I'd do it. Your not going to find anything like this tractor for that money.
> Let us know what you decide to do.


After looking at the engine more in depth I decided the cost of repair was too high for me as I only wanted to fix to sale for in-law. I will start new post to see if anyone else may be interested in for parts.


----------

